# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  كيفيه الحصول على الماجستير والدكتوراه

## khashaba

كتاب الاسس العلميه لكتابه رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه

الباحث والباحث العلمى
اختيار عنوان الرساله
ادوات البحث العلمى
جمع بيانات البحث
كتابه الماده العلميه
مناقشه الرساله
مع حل كل العقبات والمشاكل التى تواجه الباحث
فى كل هذه المراحل



حمل من هنا
http://www.filesin.com/E5E31243511/download.html

----------


## طالبة علم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله رغم أني لم أستطع تحميل الملف  لكن نشكركم بارك الله فيكم و السلام عليكم

----------


## محمود عبدالغفار

شكرا على هذا الاهتمام العظيم

----------


## شيماء عصمت

السلام عليكم 
انا خد الماجستير و عايزه اعمل الدكتوراه بس للاسف مش عارفه اختار الموضوع ازاى انا ناويه اعمله فى القانون الادارى و عايزه موضوع يكون جديد مش موضوع متكرر ممكن حد يفيدنى او ينصحنى ابدا ازاى ...
لما كنت بعمل الماجستير  كان مطلوب مننا فى كل سنه بحث ماكنش عندى مشكله لانى كنت بختار اى موضوع بس انا دلوقتى عايزه موضوع يكون جديد

----------


## ياسر العربى

والله كل ما يعرض فيه من المنفعه وفهم لحاجات قد تكون قد غابت عن الفكر ولكن لكم منا جزيل الشكر وبالنسبة لتحميل كيفية عمل الماجستير والدكتوراه نود التوضيح والتفصيل أكثر حتى يمكننا الاستفادة منه قدر الامكان وشاكرين لكم كل المجهودات المقدمه

----------

